

Cross-domain AJAX using XMLHTTPRequest - ioquatix
http://www.oriontransfer.co.nz/blog/2011-05/cross-domain-ajax/index

======
illicium
This is called Cross Origin Resource Sharing, and only works if the API is
serving the appropriate headers. Unfortunately, very few public APIs have
adopted CORS, so until then we're stuck with JSONP.

~~~
ioquatix
Thanks for the clarification. Because I control both sites it wasn't a
problem, as described in the article. Yeah, it was a bit of an experiment
because I wanted to see how it would work out.

